# Big Wreck, Tea Party, Headstones, Moist



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

'Saints and Sinners Tour' cross country June 26 - July 30 https://www.saintsandsinners2020tour.com/


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Well, all the Woo Girls from high school are gonna be real excited.... and then when they calm down, turn to their bestie and ask who The Headstones are.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

jb welder said:


> 'Saints and Sinners Tour' cross country June 26 - July 30 https://www.saintsandsinners2020tour.com/


$37.50 per head in a four-pack ain't "tea bags" (sorry, local slang in Atikokan, incredibly funny, eh?)

You doing WPG or BRANDON?


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I heard this evening that they'll be playing the George St Festival in St. John's this summer....if the snow is cleared by then


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Cool way to announce a tour.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> You doing WPG or BRANDON?


I don't know that I've ever paid more than $25 to see anybody. So unless I know somebody that I don't know I know, doubtful any tickets will be coming my way.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I hope Jeff Martin rambles between songs about mystic travels through the Irish occult. Either way it would be fun to see these guys., .I didn't know it was a big year for Moist. and amazing Hugh is still alive


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

vadsy said:


> amazing Hugh is still alive


Did ya thought he got killed on _Flashpoint_ ?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jb welder said:


> Did ya thought he got killed on _Flashpoint_ ?


I thought he popped himself in Hard Core Logo


----------



## Yelir (Oct 23, 2018)

vadsy said:


> I hope Jeff Martin rambles between songs about mystic travels through the Irish occult. Either way it would be fun to see these guys., .I didn't know it was a big year for Moist. and amazing Hugh is still alive


I've never seen the Tea Party but have seen Jeff Martin solo. Didn't he live in Australia?

This seems like a good time to do a Big Shiny Tunes tour, Electric Circus is coming back for live shows so I guess anything is possible.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yelir said:


> I've never seen the Tea Party but have seen Jeff Martin solo. Didn't he live in Australia?
> 
> This seems like a good time to do a Big Shiny Tunes tour, Electric Circus is coming back for live shows so I guess anything is possible.


I think he did a stint in Ireland and Australia, probably other places, doing the rockstar living abroad sort of thing. it sure would be nice. Those are the ones I've he's talked in detail on as far as I can remember.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

vadsy said:


> I think he did a stint in Ireland and Australia, probably other places, doing the rockstar living abroad sort of thing. it sure would be nice. Those are the ones I've he's talked in detail on as far as I can remember.


My wife dragged me to his solo, acoustic show at Festival Place several years ago. Meh. I was never a fan...I enjoyed the music but I could never get past his vocals.

But the rest of that lineup is "ma jam"...or at least it used to be 25 years ago.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I am a Big Wreck fan but the closest they are coming to me is Regina, Regina is a shit hole!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

This is one I have to go to. I'm a fan of all these bands but haven't seen one of them live yet. Perfect setup for me...thanks for the notice. No issues with $69 bones for this one.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hmmm, Hamilton, July 20.

Big Wreck is a great band for us boomers.


----------

